# MSG Peter McKenna



## AWP (Aug 9, 2015)

Defense.gov News Release: DoD Identifies Army Casualty



> The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was supporting Operation Freedom’s Sentinel.
> 
> Master Sgt. Peter A. McKenna Jr., 35, of Bristol, Rhode Island, died Aug. 8, in Kabul, Afghanistan, of wounds when he was attacked by enemy small arms fire.
> 
> ...



Blue Skies.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 9, 2015)

RIP, Top.   Feast well in Valhalla.


----------



## Scubadew (Aug 10, 2015)

Fair Winds and Following Seas. RIP.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 10, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 10, 2015)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 10, 2015)

Rest In Peace and thank you for your service!


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 10, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Rest in peace MSG McKenna


----------



## pardus (Aug 10, 2015)

RIP...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior.


----------



## CDG (Aug 10, 2015)

RIP MSG McKenna.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 10, 2015)

Rest In Peace

Another article....  Green Beret Killed in Attack in Kabul | Military.com


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2015)

Classy social media tribute by Channing Tatum -


----------



## Centermass (Aug 11, 2015)

Blue skies always and green fields eternal. 

Valhalla has you now. 

~S~


----------



## Dame (Aug 11, 2015)

Rest in peace, warrior.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 13, 2015)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Kunoichii (Aug 20, 2015)

RIP


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, MSG.


----------



## HALO99 (Aug 24, 2015)

Rest in Peace.


----------

